# Humidity Levels: Abu Dhabi Island



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

There is no doubt, Dubai is much less humid than Abu Dhabi.

Now, inside Abu Dhabi, areas like city center, Corniche,Mushrif, Reem Island are extremely humid and we are talking about very humid weather with very high temperatures, you can barely breath.

Do you find areas outside the Island of Abu Dhabi, like Musafah, Khalifa City A, Masdar , less humid than Abu Dhabi Island?

I feel sorry for those not owning a car during the hot weather, it is just unbearable.

Is it like this in tropical climates and hot environments, like India,Philippine,Honk Kong?

England is an Island, does it get humid? I have been there in summer, winter, but mostly away from the shores, so I don't know.

Humidity and Hot Weather are a killer, I remember Orlando, Florida humid but bearable, Calcutta was harsh too, though sometimes it gets ok.
But Abu Dhabi, is too much


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Abu Dhabi is a little humid at times, but quite honestly it is nothing like living in or visiting the tropics.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

uae gets humid only really few months of the year, used to be august and sept worse months then you could add june to that now as well, the weather is changing over the years.... getting colder for longer.


----------



## metmanph (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think you'll notice any significant difference in humidity in any of those areas in Abu Dhabi that you mentioned.


----------



## mkhalid123 (Apr 14, 2014)

I lived in Mussafah, had a very bad experience there, all the way travel back to city for work, its too hot on that side of area, i m happy that i m relocated to city and pretty close to my work. I dont feel much humid here in the city as i was feeling in Mussafah.


----------

